# How to remove paint stain from clothes?



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I was painting my new chicken coop today and got stain on my shorts. Any idea's on how to remove this? TYIA


----------



## Forlane (Jul 17, 2010)

PAINT REMOVER :: MÃ¶tsenbÃ¶cker's LIFT OFF Â®

This is what we use


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Forlane said:


> PAINT REMOVER :: MÃ¶tsenbÃ¶cker's LIFT OFF Â®
> 
> This is what we use


Thanks!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Forlane said:


> PAINT REMOVER :: MÃ¶tsenbÃ¶cker's LIFT OFF Â®
> 
> This is what we use


Does this work way after the stain got on the clothes? Like a month later?
ETA: There are certain ones for certain paints on amazon but I don't see water based stain remover.


----------

